

Man claims to have had no food or drink for 70 years  - louislouis
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/india/7645857/Man-claims-to-have-had-no-food-or-drink-for-70-years.html

======
jacquesm
India's defence ministry must be pretty desperate if they are looking at stuff
like this.

I hope they cheat enough that he'll survive.

The key here is evaporation (sweating) and how much he weighed to the gram
when he came in versus when they 'conclude' the experiment (why only 15 days,
a year would clinch it for sure).

Also they'll need 24/7 video recordings if this is to be believed by
outsiders, just surveilance isn't going to be enough.

Makes you wonder whether he stocked up before entering the 'test setup'.

------
bdfh42
Quite clearly nonsense - so why was it posted to HN?

~~~
corruption
But easy to test. 30 days in the hole.

------
louislouis
Same guy in another article from 2003...
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/3236118.stm>

------
joubert
He can probably also levitate and move astronomical bodies.

~~~
jacquesm
I can move astronomical bodies. Every time I move every astronomical body
moves a bit as well!

